# Tank Lights



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Are tank lights got anything to do when breeding?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

as long as your P's are comfy, lighting has no effect on breeding. imo


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mantis said:


> as long as your P's are comfy, lighting has no effect on breeding. imo










well said mantis


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I usually like to light a few candles and set them near the aquarium and play some Marvin Gaye on the CD player.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

EnFuego said:


> I usually like to light a few candles and set them near the aquarium and play some Marvin Gaye on the CD player.










its all about the mood lol


----------

